# Wildcamping withdrawal



## nowadays (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello all!
Its not often I check in here nowadays. Its been a sad 6 months in general. Me and the ex (who was also a former active member here) split up and subsequently, that meant the end of our shared wildcamping/motorhoming dream that used to be made real on many occassions.No more excitedly checking out the Cornwall or Devon forums to see where we'd be heading for on a Friday after work to live the simple life in beautiful locations.
 But do you know what's even sadder folks?The van suffered terribly from water ingress over the winter months (both of us were to blame for that one) and is in a really bad way.
Im now seriously considering buying my own little van.
On my own with doing any research and descision making so any hand hints and tips from you guys who still keep the dream alive would be most welcome. I quite like the little Bambi / Sooty and Sweep vans but in all honesty, dont know where to begin!


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck in your search, its probably not the best time of the year to buy a van but when is. Nothing wrong with a Bambi as they seem to have everything you need, some of the panel vans are about the same size. Was amazed at the Stratford show at some of the really small campers now being made, there was one which had a lift up roof & then the sides of the roof pulled out sideways to give even more space.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would suggest something a little larger if you can. The little Bedford/Suzuki offerings are mighty small. They're OK when you can sit outside but if it rains then they do become very claustrophobic
Maybe something size of the Mazda Bongo? They are a bit bigger and still have sensible running costs or so I have been led to believe


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2010)

we had a tiny bedford rascal conversion, it was great but small. We needed an awening for a porta potti and extra storage, so not ideal for wild camping. The newer romahomes do have a pull out loo on board, which I think is a necessity really and means you can camp any where. I was also going to suggest the Bongo, there are many different conversions so look around, also Wellhouse leisure convert small vans. There are a few conversions done on the fiat doblo and scudo vans.

Models anbury Motorcaravans

Romahome- Welcome to the offical Romahome site

Drivelodge Motorhomes, we design bespoke motorhomes with elevating and high roofs

Nu Venture Motorhomes

Page Title

Bongo Fury!

Camping in a Romahome Dimension

Hope this is helpful 

Jules


----------



## vwalan (Jul 31, 2010)

hi .i have a mazda bongo as well as my truck. they are a bit thirsty 26 -27 is about it. .if you want pop down and have a look .there is a garage near here does nothing but bongo,s .i live roche near bodmin-st austell area. would say pm me but as you cant . its no good. but i know what its like to be single ..but there is another life .and you can make friends . i have travelled a few times by myself and soon bump into others now friends. .i used to build vw campers commercially but now try to just play buildingexpedition type trucks for long term camping. but come on down break the monatany. there are lots of us on here to help build your life back. dont wait do it time passes you by. but get in touch you cant be too far away.
cheers alan.


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a Renault Kangoo car professionally converted into a Kangoo Roo camper.  This has all I need - 2 berths, gas hob, 12V coolbox, sink, pumped tap, loo, table etc and elevating roof giving 6' headroom (I'm 5' 8").  It's ideal for one person and I've lived in it for 2 weeks at a time and never felt claustrophobic.  I'd highly recommend one. 

They'll fit under height barriers, are fairly economical (up to 42mpg, 1.6 petrol auto) and perfect for wilding.  You can park where motorhomes are banned because any onlookers think it's simply a car!

If you'd like any details, just send a PM (although I'm away in it until Wednesday so can't respond until then!).


----------



## barnybg (Jul 31, 2010)

*YES,i would...*

Life goes on,and at least you still have the ' wilding ' at heart,some dont,especially ladies like yourself.
I guess by your post _ the old camper is too far gone _ ? otherwise,why not rebuy it,if its only 'sitting there' (at the right price that is ) and at least you know that baby !!!
Otherwise consider what use the ' new ' camper will have,what do you want out of it ? a weekender away for yourself (why not a Bambi)? or longer trips/jaunts or even _ full timing  _ if full timing you need room,but otherwise if just a weekender,now and again-er,a Bambi might fir the bill,cheap to run(use as an everyday transport) cheap to insure/tax,it has a cooker/sink/bed,a porta potty could be used and perhaps  an awning for extra space,roll out or drive away type.
If its only you and your not carrying/hoarding stuff it could be ample,a laptop and dongle mind you a must,and maybe a solar panel...sorted,another type of camper/van is the cheaper VW's ,but you dont say a spending budget or size/use,maybe more info from your part,may give us more thoughts.
GO FOR IT  !


----------



## al n sal (Jul 31, 2010)

If you did as Barneybg says and bought your old van back, if the damage is not too bad.. as far as updating or repairing the interior, the guys on. sbmcc.co.uk the selfbuild club would be more than happy to offer guidance and possibly help with it. they did me

good luck

al


----------



## nowadays (Jul 31, 2010)

Just checked out the self build website........wishing we'd have known about these guys a few months ago. Sadly, the van never financially belonged to me. He was a an absolute beauty but was parked up for most of the winter months in a yard located in a damp valley and under trees (the owner of the yard earned a small fortune for letting him and others park there too) .Consequently, due to not getting round to putting his 'coat' on for the winter the vapour that couldnt escape entered into the van affecting all the interior. My ex bravely started the work of refitting him himself but it became too much of a job for one person to take on board I guess. He has been quoted £4000 to refit where the vans parked now which is a massive sum of money so I can understand in a way why he'd much rather ignore the 'problem'. Maybe if we had asked for more help from you guys here at the time the 'self restoration' could have a proved a success (financially too!) but there you go.....
Im looking at buying some point in the early new year as Im aware that prices are more ambitious at this time of the year. My little budget will only probably reach about £3500 (looking at selling my car, getting a smaller runaround and having the van for long weekends etc). Interested in reading about the place in Bodmin- I can feel a mini-roadtrip happening in the very near future to get some inspiration!  P.S Portaloos are always a bonus!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 31, 2010)

hi, there is a place near newquay airport that does nothing but bongos. in wadebridge we have cool-conversions .again specialise in bongo,s in bodmin we have pitstop garage.again primarily bongo. there is a bongo bash coming up in aug /sept. i used to go but now me and my partner as split and she was the member of bongo fury. mind i,v got the bongo .but she insured it and b/fury get good priced ins. where are you in devon?there are loads of places that just specialise in them .i bought mine from another trader that picks them up in southampton at the port of entry.he normally as a few kicking around. soon knock up a conversion .mine is still 8 seater ,makes a sort of bed .but i have a steel roof .full length rack and a landrover style roof tent. and pull a teardrop if i need more room.


----------



## barnybg (Jul 31, 2010)

*Ebay ?*

Check out _ EBAY _ for that sort of money,you could pickup something better than you think,without giving someone else your hard earned cash for a refit of a van ! Otherwise theres still the likkle ole Bambi's on there (ebay that is)


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 31, 2010)

Over the years we've owned 3 Westfalias James Cook models - based on the Merc T1 (207D and 309D) vans, the predecessor to the Sprinters. They are about the same width/length as a large estate car, have great turning, crap performance if you want to drive at 80mph all day. The higher seating gives great view of the countryside.

The fitout (for us anyway) is great - shower/toilet, hot water, gas tank (not bottles), insulated, blinds, 2 double beds, high roof, seat belts for 4 or 6 depending on model, fridge, cooker, diesel hot air heating. We've met a few single ladies travelling who want to have a look inside and most cant believe that a small vehicle can have so much.

Have a look at mobile.de - Search and Buy Used and New Caravans and Motorhomes in the "model" box just enter "James Cook" - pre 1995 models. 

I know most are located in Germany, but with airfares to Germany being so cheap its cost effective to have a look and import into the UK with next to no hassles.


----------



## frogdude (Aug 1, 2010)

About 6 years ago i was in the same situation. Split with the wife, and after many months of letters going back and forth i didnt have any fight left in me. So i let her keep the 'van (that she didnt really want, and hasn't used since) and went off to do my own thing. I definitely wanted another camper, but had no money and debts up to my neck. So i started working extra hours, took on a second job behind a bar, cleared my debts and started saving. 

Just under 2 years ago i bought a 78 Bedford CF Autosleeper for the princely sum of 500 quid, spent 3 weeks with sandpaper filler and some paint, then another month with a roll of fabric, needle and cotton, and some carpet. The rest was in surprisingly good shape.

I now have a van that fits my needs, no debts, and weekends to myself!

So go for it - and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## nowadays (Aug 1, 2010)

frogdude said:


> About 6 years ago i was in the same situation. Split with the wife, and after many months of letters going back and forth i didnt have any fight left in me. So i let her keep the 'van (that she didnt really want, and hasn't used since) and went off to do my own thing. I definitely wanted another camper, but had no money and debts up to my neck. So i started working extra hours, took on a second job behind a bar, cleared my debts and started saving.



Sounds very similar to my situation Frogdude!(I would have gladly have helped out towards the costs too had he have asked.) 

My son leaves for Uni in September so Ive been reviewing and making changes to my finances over the last month and planning to move to a smaller property so all being well, Ill be a little better off and in a position to buy come the New Year  Well done in going for it with the Bedford! Have you got any pictures? 

Ive checked out the Westfalias but couldnt find the James Cook model.Sounds like what Im looking for though so thanks! 
I'm doing the good old 'watch item' on about 9 Ebay listings. Im particularly interested to see how much a 1997 Renault Trafic 2.1 is going to sell for. Anyone know of how reliable these little campers are? 

P.S How much do I wish I was camped up somewhere now!! May just have to fill up my flask, get in the car and drive somewhere remote to create some more dreams!!!


----------



## barnybg (Aug 1, 2010)

*Next camper ?*

Check out the relative 'Renault van ' websites if your interested in one (or any other model/make) as they can be very helpfull,i know the 'older ' Renault vans had problems with gearbox's,but i'm sure someone on here will say they are now ok.
Just checked _ ebay _ and there are many makes and models to choose from,from no mot-ers to scruffy, from little to large,homebuild to coachbuilt,try out Talbot, a pretty good make,in all sizes !!!!!
All above under £3000..........


----------



## wildman (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe the van could be sorted by a few members for you over a weekend, let me know where the van can be seen I might even be interested in buying it myself to restore, who knows.


----------



## nowadays (Aug 1, 2010)

wildman said:


> Maybe the van could be sorted by a few members for you over a weekend



Hi Wildman....sadly, I have nothing to do with the van now and its owner has no interest in him anymore (he's let the dream die!) Just wish Id have come here back in February when we realised the extent of the damage and size of the job (to refit it would have cost approx £2000 and a lot of man-hours!) - should have known you guys would be here to offer a friendly hand!

Last I heard he was just going to leave it in the yard (tavistock area) and possibly sell it on to the yard owners who quoted him £4000 (who will no doubt make a tidy profit when and if they sell him on as he's mechanically a fantastic engine!)


----------



## frogdude (Aug 1, 2010)

nowadays said:


> My son leaves for Uni in September so Ive been reviewing and making changes to my finances over the last month and planning to move to a smaller property so all being well, Ill be a little better off and in a position to buy come the New Year  Well done in going for it with the Bedford! Have you got any pictures?
> 
> Ive checked out the Westfalias but couldnt find the James Cook model.Sounds like what Im looking for though so thanks!
> I'm doing the good old 'watch item' on about 9 Ebay listings. Im particularly interested to see how much a 1997 Renault Trafic 2.1 is going to sell for. Anyone know of how reliable these little campers are?
> ...



I dont have any pics yet, as i dont have a digital camera and getting my mobile phone to connect to the computer is a nightmare. I will persevere though, and get some sorted!


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2010)

Will you be able to resist this little cuttie?? At that sort of money there's no point waiting till
next year. Only downsides will be no power stearing, and will be sluggish up hills as it probaby only has a 1 litre engine.

Latest Used Motorhomes For Sale in Paignton, Devon - SD Trading

hope the link works.

jules


----------



## frogdude (Aug 1, 2010)

Julie said:


> Will you be able to resist this little cuttie?? At that sort of money there's no point waiting till
> next year. Only downsides will be no power stearing, and will be sluggish up hills as it probaby only has a 1 litre engine.
> 
> Latest Used Motorhomes For Sale in Paignton, Devon - SD Trading
> ...



That's really cool. I believe they share an engine with Suzuki SJs, which means they go on forever with little or no maintenance! Looks surprisingly roomy inside too.


----------



## Randonneur (Aug 1, 2010)

Julie said:


> Will you be able to resist this little cuttie?? At that sort of money there's no point waiting till
> next year. Only downsides will be no power stearing, and will be sluggish up hills as it probaby only has a 1 litre engine.
> 
> Latest Used Motorhomes For Sale in Paignton, Devon - SD Trading
> ...





Hi Julie,

If we had'nt already got our minnie I'd snap his hand off at that price!

Must be the smallest demountable in the world.


----------



## nowadays (Aug 1, 2010)

frogdude said:


> That's really cool. I believe they share an engine with Suzuki SJs, which means they go on forever with little or no maintenance! Looks surprisingly roomy inside too.



No way!!!She's beautiful and she's called 'POD' too!!! Don't have the money upfront at present but its ace to know theres little gems out there (and its only up the road in Paignton!!might just have to casually pop over there next weekend to have a look at her......)

(Anyone out there whos in the Devon area who fancies coming with me let me know.......)


----------



## frogdude (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd come along for a look if i lived a bit closer


----------



## Randonneur (Aug 2, 2010)

Me too, would love to have a look inside. 

I have just checked the link again, can't see it on there now. 

You have'nt already bought it have you Julie.


----------



## Julie (Aug 2, 2010)

No not me. 
We've just traded in an A/S harmony for a trigano tribute, but the first van was a tiny bedford rascal panal van conversion, which was even smaller than the one I posted, and it was not easy to let him go.
It looks like someone is going to have lots of fun this summer. 
I found it searching on autotrader.co.uk  It's worth a look under caravan/motorhomes from time to time, it's amazing what you can find.

Jules


----------



## daisyroots (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll try and make it down there with you if its still there nowadays! let me know  

As for trading in this dream in for a pint 200yards up the road? I pity whoever has such a shallow view of life. Lifes for living, exploring, new adventures, new  opportunities, new sights,views, new experiences..........be grateful you hold that and can keep that dream real.It's called spirit of adventure I believe and you have it in bucketloads!
Leave your ex to it, he'll soon miss what he once had and probably once its too late for him to return to.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2010)

dont chase the dream .live it. you can refresh your self along the way .we arent here for a rehearsal .this is the only chance you get. is your cup half empty or half full? mines always full but sometimes only of air. but full it always is.go for it. if you need a hand try vwalan@live.com i can probably be available let me know if you want anything. cheers alan.


----------



## nowadays (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Alan  I totally agree with living the dream in the here and now.........just reflecting on the fact Ill be continuing it on my own this time round


----------



## vwalan (Aug 5, 2010)

hi ,i,m only down in roche so if you need help or advise or even another person to look at something let me know .i did used to run a business based on vw, building campers etc . so not exactly a novice. there are lots of options out there you canget me on the addy in last post if not on here. its not that hard alone there are lots of friends out there bet you cant travel far before you join a small group. keep in touch .cheers alan.


----------



## sparrks (Aug 5, 2010)

nowadays,

I have a peugeot expert van, which is a great size for a small camper. I've gone the stealth route because first and foremost its a working van. I would highly recommend one of these, scudo,expert,dispatch but only the turbo verion about 40mpg and fits in most carparks. the only downside is the lowered speed limit, which helps with fuel saving. having owned 2 in the last 8 years have never been stopped for speeding.

Being single I find it a perfect size, although does sleep 2 in comfort. 1 great benifit of being single theres no arguments as to where and when you go away. as i'm self employed as soon as the work dries up for a week away I go.

Paul


----------

